# R.I.P. Carlo Pedersoli alias Bud Spencer



## Gamer090 (27. Juni 2016)

Hi zusammen

Auch wenn es kein Filmforum ist, so war Bud Spencer einer der Helden der ganz besondere Filme gemacht hat und ein sehr guter Schauspieler, vor kurzem jedoch hat mich eine Nachricht auf Facebook auf seiner Offiziellen Seite schockiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer es nicht glaubt, der findet auf Wikipedia den Eintrag das er Heute am 27,6,2016 gestorben ist, er wurde 86 Jahre alt. Ruhe in Frieden Carlo/Bud, hast meine Kindheit geprägt.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Juni 2016)

Ich fand es ja schon traurig, als Christopher Lee von uns gehen musste.
Tja, man wird halt nicht jünger. Die letzten zwei Jahre waren aber echt übel, Norbert Gastell, Peter Lustig, Alan Rickman, Leonard Nimoy, Anton Yelchin...


----------



## QUAD4 (27. Juni 2016)

hab gar nicht mibekommen das alan rickman gestorben ist oder anton yelchin. traurig.

galaxy quest, dogma oder sweeney todd waren hammer filme.
fright night, odd thomas und die neuen star treck filme war yelchin recht überzeugend.

rip bud spence. hab glaube ich alle filme mit dem und terrence hill gesehen. traurig. auf der anderen seite wer hätte gedacht das er so lange lebt so wie fett wie der war. trotzdem traurig.


----------

